# plan maestro



## lokita

Como se dice Plan maestro en italiano?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Binario

Piano maggiore?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao lokita, 
Mi aiuti a capire di che si parla? 
Musica, architettura, strategie belliche...


----------



## lokita

Ciao Angel.Aura,
si parla del:  Plan Maestro de una universidad.
Sarebbe un piano che aiuta a migliorare il suo livello di insegnamento.
'Piano maestro' non suona tanto bene, boh.


----------



## 0scar

No veo problema con _piano maestro_ pero en el diccionario inglés-italiano lo traducen como _proggeto pilota_


----------



## Angel.Aura

Non so se tradurrei con _progetto pilota_. 
Magari preferirei _piano generale_.
_Progetto pilota_ mi pare più una iniziativa sperimentale che possa poi produrne altre similari.
_Piano generale/maestro_, invece, credo rappresenti le linee guida a un livello più ampio, più alto.


----------



## lokita

ok, grazie mille ragazzi! =)


----------



## Mariposa Azul

Ciao a tutti 

Potreste aiutarmi a tradurre all'Italiano l'espressione "plan maestro"?

Ho trovato la traduzione "piano generale" peró in realtá mi sembra che "plan maestro" esprima qualcosa di piú per lo meno nel mio contesto. 

Il contesto un'opportunitá di network marketing e abbiamo un libro che definisce tutte le strategie (plan maestro) per arrivare al nostro obbiettivo.

Qualche suggerimento?

Grazie!


----------



## niklavjus

Potrebbe essere "piano guida"?


----------



## Gkatar

Plan maestro refiere a un plan muy importante , esta misma expresión, la de 'maestro' también se usa, por ejemplo en 'llave maestra', luna llave muy importante que no falla.


----------



## petaca

ciao:

per me plan maestro es: un progetto magistrale,  quello originale, il primo che si ha pensato.

Tambien se refiere, a un plan genial.


----------



## 0scar

"progetto maestro"?

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=progetto+maestro&btnG=Search&lr=lang_en%7Clang_it%7Clang_es&aq=f&oq=&aqi=


----------



## gatogab

Mariposa Azul said:


> Potreste aiutarmi a tradurre all'Italiano l'espressione "plan maestro"?
> Qualche suggerimento?


Compendio?


----------



## Neuromante

Un plan maestro es un plan muy completo y elaborado que sirve de patrón de referencia y esquema base para el desarrollo posterior.
Es lo que, por la j***** manía de adoptar términos sajones, ahora está de moda llamar "hoja de ruta", Aunque el término "plan maestro" implica una serie y determinación mucho mayor.


"Maestro" -Igual que en Llave maestra"- en este contexto significa que  sirve como "cuerpo básico" y que sobre él se hacen los ajustes necesarios en cada momento para lograr el resultado. Deriva de *magister*


----------



## niklavjus

Neuromante said:


> Un plan maestro es un plan muy completo y elaborado que sirve de ...


Lo que describes parece ser un "piano guida", aunque yo no sabría cuanto este termino sea adecuato al contexto de Mariposa Azul.


----------



## Neuromante

No lo sé, yo he intentado dar una descripción más o menos correcta para que los italianos pudieran ponerle un nombre, que estaba viendo propuestas no muy acertadas, desde mi punto de vista. Quizás sea como dices, yo no sé ninguna forma en italiano


----------



## Mariposa Azul

Grazie a tutti per i suggerimenti!

Come vari suggerite "maestro" ha una connotazione che le altre parole non esprimono....

E direttamente "piano maestro" non sarebbe accettabile in italiano? 

(In realtá sono italiana anch'io ma vivo fuori da 15 anni....)

Grazie!


----------



## niklavjus

Mariposa Azul said:


> Come vari suggerite "maestro" ha una connotazione che le altre parole non esprimono...


Non sono d'accordo. In italiano il termine "maestro" in sé ha la medesima connotazione suggerita più sopra, ma è naturale che vi siano variazioni di forma da una lingua all'altra. Ad esempio, noi chiamiamo "albero maestro" quello che  in spagnolo è "palo mayor"; per "llave maestra" in italiano usiamo comunemente "passe-partout" etc.

Non so dirti se nel tuo caso "piano maestro" sia o non sia accettabile. Io non l'ho mai incontrato, ma ciò non esclude la possibilità.


----------



## Chatito

En el ambiente financiero, los bancos hablan de "cuenta maestra" (con sus derivaciones: saldo maestro, cuenta corriente maestra, ...) refiriendose a una cuenta que engloba prácticamente todas los movimientos bancarios: pagos, cobros, percepción de suedos, inversiones, reinversiones de crédito y demás posiblidades de acuerdo al monto de esa cuenta. Si Mariposa Azul busca la comprensión de "plan maestro" en el network marketing, tal vez esta relación con las finanzas le puede dar una idea. En la traducción italiana podría mantenerse igual: "piano maestro".


----------



## Mariposa Azul

Grazie a tutti di cuore! Adoro questo forum


----------

